
Wolfram's New Theory of Everything Unites Quantum Mechanics, Relativity and More - jawns
https://www.discovermagazine.com/the-sciences/new-theory-of-everything-unites-quantum-mechanics-with-relativity-and-much
======
babulus
No it absolutely doesn't.

Steve Wolfram is awfully full of himself.

